# Empleo del medidor ESR



## almega (Nov 13, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos. Necesito medir con un tester de esr los capacitores de una placa base de un portátil, sabrían decirme si dichos capacitores tengo que descargarlos antes de medir, hay que tener en cuenta que los voy a medir en el propio circuito, sin sacarlos. Gracias a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2018)

Es preferible que esperes un rato o un día , y los descargues antes de medirlos: hay medidores que permiten medir en circuito , otros no , a leer el instructivo del instrumento !


----------



## tiago (Nov 13, 2018)

Siempre descargados o dañarás el medidor.
Que capacímetro vas a emplear?

Saludos.


----------



## almega (Nov 14, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos y gracias por vuestra pronta respuesta. El medidor que utilizo es un Mesr 100 v2 y los capacitores que necesito comprobar son los que llevan las placas base de portátiles, móviles y los cerámicos smd de las placas base de ordenadores de sobremesa. Como puedo descargar este tipo? os adjunto foto del tester.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 14, 2018)

Los pequeños simplemente los cortocircuitas
Los grandes grandes ya es otro cantar


----------



## almega (Nov 14, 2018)

Buenas tardes. He comprado éste medidor pero no se como descargar los condensadores cerámicos smd de las placas base de portatiles y moviles. Me podríais indicar cómo hacerlo y si es necesaria descargarlos ya que suelen ser pequeños y con poca carga.

Los podria cortocircuitar por ejemplo con trozo de cable y poner cada extremo en cada lado del capacitor cerámico? Algo así serviría? Gracias


----------



## tiago (Nov 14, 2018)

Ponlos en corto con unas pinzas.

Saludos.


----------



## almega (Nov 14, 2018)

Gracias de nuevo, supongo que tendré que utilizar una pinza normal y tocar los dos extremos del capacitor, estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## tiago (Nov 15, 2018)

Correcto, como si lo fueses a coger por los extremos.



Saludos.


----------



## almega (Nov 15, 2018)

Ok, muchas gracias
Perdona de nuevo, me podrías recomendar algun libro gratis en PDF para descargarmelo de electrónica enfocada a circuitos sms y electrónica basica? Soy principiante es obvio verdad? Gracias


----------



## tiago (Nov 15, 2018)

Sobre eléctronica básica, tu mejor libro, hasta que tengas el horizonte un poco mas claro, es internet.
Hay muchos tutoriales, comienza conociendo los componentes electrónicos básicos y cuales son sus reglas de comportamiento, y a la vez las leyes que los rigen. Echa una ojeada a ésto.
A ver si alguien mas te aporta algún libro o documento que te ilustre, pero haciendo una búsqueda por la red, seguro que quedarás saturado de obras y tutoriales sobre lo que solicitas.
Ten en cuenta que esto requiere estudio, dedicación y mucho interés. Valora tus prioridades, requiere años.

Si lo que deseas es aprender a reparar dispositivos móviles o placas de portátiles etc..., para ello también hay mil tutoriales que con mas o menos acierto y con mas o menos honor a la verdad te enseñarán cómo detectar averías y solucionarlas con el manejo de un soldador, una estación de calor y algunos cachibaches mas. Esto te permitirá reparar hasta allá donde llegues a memorizar todo aquello que veas que los demás han reparado y han documentado, Youtube es una vía genial para visionar todo tipo de reparaciones y arreglos al respecto.
Pero ten en cuenta una cosa:

Si has de estudiar electrónica, me parece bien que leas publicaciones para ilustrarte y aprender, y sobre todo que experimentes. Éste Foro es el mejor sitio que te pueda yo aconsejar, en el que vas a encontrar soporte para aprender y experimentar, así como para plantear tus dudas.

Cuidado con los conocimientos de "electrónica rápida" que algunos sitios postean, sobre todo en el campo de la reparación de éste tipo de dispositivos que antes has nombrado, porque te puedo decir que no transmiten mas que una visión distorsionada y confusa de algunos que corren sin haber aprendido a andar, muy poco te van a aportar si lo que deseas es aprender. Acabarás gastando el dinero en instrumentos caros y adquiriendo una mescolanza rara de conocimientos.

¿Circuitos sms? .

Saludos.


----------



## almega (Nov 15, 2018)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Yo esto lo hago por hobby ya que con mi edad no creo que me pueda ganar la vida, pero es muy gratificante aprender. Toda la información que leo en internet no llego a entender como aplicarla a la realidad, son muchas fórmulas y ecuaciones, de todos modos tienes razón he querido correr antes de empezar a andar, ahora me toca parar y aprender a andar, de ahí mi petición de un libro de los que hay gratuitos para poder aprender ya que no sé si gastando me un dineral en uno de editorial voy a conseguir entender algo. Estoy también viendo la posibilidad de hacer un curso desde cero que hay en internet y que imparte un muy buen tecnico, pero claro es un desembolso considerable. Por cierto disculpa quería decir sms no sms. Gracias por aconsejarme y contestar tan pronto así da gusto, así da gusto participar en un foro. Me leeré todo lo que encuentre por aquí. Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## tiago (Nov 15, 2018)

Te doy un consejo sincero: Vé a una escuela a estudiar electrónica, con un profesor físico delante, que le huelas el aliento. Y una buena pizarra.
Te he puesto un enlace con una publicación.

¿Que curso es ese que comentas? ¿Me puedes poner un enlace?, puede que lo conozca.
No me refiero a tí con lo de que algunos corren antes que haber aprendido a andar. Son otros iluminados

Saludos.


----------



## almega (Nov 15, 2018)

Buenas tardes de nuevo. Si eso seria lo ideal, pero ahora mismo las circunstancias no acompañan. El curso del que te hablo esta en aqui. El Tutor se llama Hernesto. El curso es presencial, teniendo que desplazarte a Valencia, algo que ahora mismo es imposible para mi o desplazándose él donde tu estés, en ese caso el coste del curso es prohibitivo. La ultima opción y la que para mi la unica viable es la opción on-line, es menos costosa y cuenta con su soporte vía tlf indefinida para cualquier duda. Si le echas un vistazo y me dices que te parece te lo agradezco, mas que nada por tener una segunda opinión. De todos modos me voy a imprimir lo que me has enviado mas alguna cosilla que he encontrado por ahí y me dedicare a estudiar, la verdad es que soy bastante autodidacta, lo que no entienda lo preguntare por aquí mientras me decido y ahorro un poco para hacer el curso on-line, tendré tu opinión muy en cuenta. Gracias por todo


----------



## tiago (Nov 15, 2018)

Ok. Lo imaginaba. 
Acuerdate de lo que te he comentado antes. Eso es reparación rápida, te puede servir para ganar unas monedas. No creo que aprendas nada de electrónica, o lo poco que aprendas lo hagas de forma muy confusa.
Mira un poquito por aquí, es gratuito. También aquí. Y todo esto
Aquí tienes muchas entradas que hablan de componentes SMD, echa una ojeada a las que mas te llamen la atención.
La editorial Marcombo tiene ediciones para principiantes muy interesantes, y para niveles mas avanzados. Vé al rastro de tu ciudad, los libros antiguos de electrónica son explicativos a mas no poder y los tienes a raudales por un precio irrisorio.

Salút.


----------



## almega (Nov 15, 2018)

Muchísimas gracias Tiago, ha sido un verdadero placer. Te voy a hacer caso. Yo no hago esto para ganar dinero ya que soy enfermo crónico y no me voy a dedicar a ello, pero es una de mis asignaturas pendientes y el saber nunca acupa lugar. Muchas gracias de nuevo por tus aportes y consejos.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 16, 2018)

almega dijo:


> ... y el saber nunca acupa lugar.



... pero cómo pesa, compañero.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 17, 2018)

Aquí tienes otra publicación que te puede servir, si no toda ella, en parte.
Otro, del que puedes aprovechar mucho contenido. Y este que es muy parecido, no sé si es el mismo 
Mas cosas de interés. Internet está lleno.

Saludos.


----------



## almega (Nov 17, 2018)

Buenos dias y muchísimas gracias taigor, ayer estuve mirando algunos enlaces del mensaje anterior y estan genial, aparte me estoy descargando libros antiguos de electrónica basica para comprender mejor los conceptos.uchas gracias de nuevo y todo lo que veas o te acuerdes mándamelo, yo lo imprimo y me lo estudio. Un saludo.


mcrven dijo:


> ... pero cómo pesa, compañero.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


Mas que pesar cuesta mucho y más a mi edad y sin haber tenido estudios previos, siempre trabajando, pero la verdad es que aunque cueste merece la pena y más cuando siempre has querido aprender y nunca has tenido ni tiempo ni recursos.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 17, 2018)

almega dijo:


> Buenos dias
> ...cuando siempre has querido aprender y nunca has tenido ni tiempo ni recursos.



El tiempo es el recurso mas preciado pero, si con él  no contamos... nada podemos hacer, tansiquiera pensar...

La edad es solo una circunstancia. Hace un año recibí mi diploma de Ingeniero en Informática y ya voy rumbo a los 75.


----------



## almega (Nov 18, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos. 


mcrven dijo:


> El tiempo es el recurso mas preciado pero, si con él  no contamos... nada podemos hacer, tansiquiera pensar...
> 
> La edad es solo una circunstancia. Hace un año recibí mi diploma de Ingeniero en Informática y ya voy rumbo a los 75.


mcrven me alegra mucho saber lo que comentas de que hace un año recibieras tu diploma de ingeniero informático y que vas camino de los 75 años de edad. Soy un apasionado de la informática y la electrónica enfocada a la reparación de móviles y ordenadores, pero a mis 40 años me veo incapaz en la mayoría de los casos de poder formarme de manera eficaz en ambos campos. Todo lo que se a día de hoy, que no es mucho, al menos para mi, lo se por autodidacta, ver muchos vídeos y leer en Internet. Yo nací en la época dorada do los ordenadores, desde hace muchos años trabajo con ordenadores pasando desde el amstrand cpc 464 con monitor en verde hasta el i5 que poseo al día de hoy. Pese a todo me veo muy mayor para hacer carrera en este mundo informático-electrónico, me encantaría saber programar y también saber reparar equipos, pero aquí estoy dando tumbos sin rumbo fijo. Supongo que tendrás estudios previos y que a tu edad es cuando has terminado, por los motivos personales que sean, de formarte en la ingeniería informática o ¿es que empezaste con 70 años? si no tienes reparo dímelo, me ayudara a nivel emocional para darme cuenta que no importa la edad ni los estudios previos para lograr tu sueño. Muchas gracias por leerme y contestar a mis anteriores mensajes. Un saludo y Buen Domingo


----------



## mcrven (Nov 18, 2018)

almega dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> ...pero a mis 40 años me veo incapaz en la mayoría de los casos de poder formarme de manera eficaz en ambos campos.



Pues, verás... con 12 años ya me encargaba de hacer saltar los fusibles de las instalaciones de mi casa. Comencé unos cursos para Radiotécnico por correspondencia con una empresa norteamericana: Hemphil Scools, que no terminé. Trabajé en una tienda de componentes electrónicos y uno de mis jefes, más uno de los compañeros de trabajo eran radioaficionados, así que terminé metiendome en ese mundo también y, con 16 años, obtuve mi Licencia de Operador de Estaciones de Radio, requisito previo para la consiguiente habilitación de mi primera estación de radio, enteramente construida por mi: RX, TX y antena.
Ya cercano a tu edad, andaba tratando de contactar a la NASA, tratando de que me designaran para alguna misión espacial (Me frenó mi esposa y ya para ese entonces teníamos dos chavales).
Para el 2005 terminé los estudios de secundaria y seguí con el Técnico Superior en 2008, para continuar con la ingeniería en 2015 - 2017.

Solo te sugiero algo, "Olvídate de la edad", solo es una circunstancia y "a lo hecho pecho".


----------



## almega (Nov 18, 2018)

mcrven dijo:


> Pues, verás... con 12 años ya me encargaba de hacer saltar los fusibles de las instalaciones de mi casa. Comencé unos cursos para Radiotécnico por correspondencia con una empresa norteamericana: Hemphil Scools, que no terminé. Trabajé en una tienda de componentes electrónicos y uno de mis jefes, más uno de los compañeros de trabajo eran radioaficionados, así que terminé metiendome en ese mundo también y, con 16 años, obtuve mi Licencia de Operador de Estaciones de Radio, requisito previo para la consiguiente habilitación de mi primera estación de radio, enteramente construida por mi: RX, TX y antena.
> Ya cercano a tu edad, andaba tratando de contactar a la NASA, tratando de que me designaran para alguna misión espacial (Me frenó mi esposa y ya para ese entonces teníamos dos chavales).
> Para el 2005 terminé los estudios de secundaria y seguí con el Técnico Superior en 2008, para continuar con la ingeniería en 2015 - 2017.
> 
> Solo te sugiero algo, "Olvídate de la edad", solo es una circunstancia y "a lo hecho pecho".



Buenas tardes, yo siempre he estado unido a los ordenadores, software, hardware etc etc, empecé un curso de electrónica hace ya mucho que no acabe, me aburría midiendo resistencias, y mis estudios llegan tan solo a la EGB. Una vez terminada empecé a trabajar casi de todo, pero nada que ver ni con la informática ni con la electrónica, eso lo dejaba para mis ratos libres. He tenido trabajos de bastante responsabilidad los cuales me han llevado a no tener casi tiempo libre y de los cuales han dejenerado en secuelas tanto mentales como fisicas. Hoy en día soy pensionista y padezco una grave depresión, que tan solo puedo calmar un poco cuando dedicó algo de tiempo entre calmante y calmante a mis vocaciones desde niño, informática y electrónica. Es alucinante hasta donde llegaste y hasta donde has llegado. Me alegro mucho por ti. Un saludo y espero nos sigamos manteniendo en contacto.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 18, 2018)

Seguro que estaremos en contacto, almega... y sigue adelante, que la electronica ha de ser mejor calmante que cualquier medicamento...


----------



## frica (Ene 11, 2019)

Hola a todos:

En estos dias estoy viendo información donde reparan aparatos y en muchos casos veo que emplean un medido ESR para medir la ESR de los condensadores electrolíticos. Estas mediciones las hacen en placa. Estoy pensando seriamente en comprarme uno de estos medidores ESR en placa (que no sea muy caro, 50 euros máximo). No necesito que tengan capacímetro ya que tengo uno. Me gustaría preguntaros a los expertos y no tan expertos lo siguiente, *a modo de encuesta*:

*1) ¿Usáis un medidor ESR (para medir sin desoldar el condensador)?
2) ¿Qué marca y modelo tenéis?¿Cuanto tiempo hace que lo tenéis?
3) ¿estáis contento con este aparato?¿pros y contra del aparato que tenéis?
4) ¿Como de necesario consideráis a estos aparatos para la resolución y reparación de aparatos electrónicos?*


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 11, 2019)

Hola....Depende de la rama de las reparaciones/servicio en que te despeñaras. 

En lo personal hace 40 años que estoy en servicio técnico de radio comunicaciones, no tengo medidor y nunca sentí o tuve la necesidad de tenerlo.

He oído que en la rama de TV, etc. si lo usan.

Te puedo aportar algo que he aprendido con los años en esto, el único aparato indispensable, generalmente, es el cerebro.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## frica (Ene 11, 2019)

¡Gracias ricbevi! Soy consciente que los que teneis ya muchos galones y años de experiencia, tenéis estrategias y conocimientos suficiente como para no necesitar un ESR. Pero los que aún nos falta recorrido, creo que nos es de mucha ayuda ya que podemos evidenciar una fuente importante de errores en los condensadores.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 11, 2019)

Es un instrumento de mucha utilidad que te permite saber como esta "por dentro" un electrolítico independientemente de su valor de capacidad, la mayor o menor ventaja depende de cada individuo.
Por ejemplo tuve un aparato que dio muchas vueltas por varios talleres cambiaron todo menos un capacitor de 100uF x 150V porque tenía correcto el valor de su ESR, pero tenía 0 capacidad y nadie se percato de ello.
En pocas palabras tenemos que conocer la naturaleza del material que se mide para poder ponderar las mediciones.
En reparaciones donde hay muchos electrolíticos es un aliado indiscutido.
También es muy útil a la hora de reciclar material para saber el estado del mismo


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 11, 2019)

Yo no dije que se puede suplantar con años de experiencia si no que no tuve necesidad de uno en esta rama en especial y hasta ahora con la tecnología en uso desde aquel entonces y hasta el momento.

 Si de un buen capacímetro digital capaz de medir en el orden de pF o menos y seguramente a alguien que trabaja en TV o Audio esa realidad no le toca.

Ej: Esto que muestro en la imagen es un lado de la placa de un equipo de comunicaciones moderno(del otro lado también hay materiales pero no electrolíticos) que tiene cinco, solo dos pueden ser considerados "criticos" con la ESR(etapa PA de audio de RX) el resto están de filtrado de alimentación pero como el equipo esta diseñado para funcionar con  baterías, es rara la vez que puede tener problemas de ruidos para filtrar. 

En el ultimo de los casos, sacas y cambias los 5 y de todas formas es una ínfima parte del costo de la reparación que pagara el cliente.

A eso me refería con necesidad. 


Ric.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 11, 2019)

En lo que mencione, para nada esta contemplado su comentario Ricbevi, ya que fue escrito en su totalidad antes de su comentario, que salio después del suyo debido a un corte de energía en la zona.


----------



## frica (Ene 11, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Es un instrumento de mucha utilidad que te permite saber como esta "por dentro" un electrolítico independientemente de su valor de capacidad, la mayor o menor ventaja depende de cada individuo.
> Por ejemplo tuve un aparato que dio muchas vueltas por varios talleres cambiaron todo menos un capacitor de 100uF x 150V porque tenía correcto el valor de su ESR, pero tenía 0 capacidad y nadie se percato de ello.
> En pocas palabras tenemos que conocer la naturaleza del material que se mide para poder ponderar las mediciones.
> En reparaciones donde hay muchos electrolíticos es un aliado indiscutido.
> También es muy útil a la hora de reciclar material para saber el estado del mismo



¡Gracias por tu contestación, pandacba! Soy consciente que un condensador con un ESR correcto, puede tener problemas de capacidad. Incluso he leido en algunos sitios que aún teniendo el ESR y la capacidad dentro de los valores correctos, hay casos donde el condensador podría tener problemas. 

*Pandacba, ¿cual es la marca y modelo de tu medidos de ESR?*


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 11, 2019)

*Aclarando .........pandacba *solo le contestaba a *frica *el porque de mis dichos  en mi intervención inicial....nunca me sentí/entendí aludido por expresión suya alguna y coincido plenamente que en algunas áreas de servicio debe ser un instrumento muy usado y hasta indispensable.

También quería transmitirle a  *frica*  que lo importante no es la marca y modelo del instrumental que se tiene si no lo bueno que pueda ser uno con lo que tenga amano.

Me ha tocado trabajar en laboratorios muy bien equipados y en el medio de la nada con prácticamente eso como instrumental y generalmente solo fue cuestión de tiempo para darle una solución al problema.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 11, 2019)

*



			1) ¿Usáis un medidor ESR (para medir sin desoldar el condensador)?
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*Si.

*



			2) ¿Qué marca y modelo tenéis?¿Cuanto tiempo hace que lo tenéis?
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*Marca ninguna.  Uso generador de onda cuadrada, dos resistencias y osciloscopio.

*



			3) ¿estáis contento con este aparato?¿pros y contra del aparato que tenéis?
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*Muy contento.

Los medidores de ESR comerciales te pueden dar "falsos positivos" con algunos electrolíticos.  Esto es porque cuando se degradan o nacieron berretas, algunos se comportan como si fueran dos electrolíticos en paralelo, uno de baja capacidad y baja esr y otro de capacidad cercana a la nominal y alta esr -->  el medidor comercial te va a medir solo la baja esr.
En cambio viendo la gráfica en el osciloscopio no quedan dudas.

La contra es el tamaño, es una medición de banco, para nada portátil.



> *4) ¿Como de necesario consideráis a estos aparatos para la resolución y reparación de aparatos electrónicos?*


No es indispensable pero es *muy útil*. 
Desoldar componentes para control o cambiar por las dudas no es solo el trabajo, está el riesgo de arruinar la isla por sobrecalentamiento o placa barata.
Midiendo la esr detectás los secos y los encaminados,  te pueden quedar algunos sospechosos que no quede otra que sacar para verificar o cambiar por las dudas. Pero no es lo mismo sacar tres condensadores que todos.


----------



## frica (Ene 11, 2019)

Eduardo, tu juegas en liga profesional, jajaja. Yo que solo me dedico a esto por hobby creo que un ESR me vendría de perla. Dijiste:

"Pero no es lo mismo sacar tres condensadores que todos. "

Ahi es donde reside mi intención de comprarme un ESR. Y por eso os pido ayuda para elegir uno que permita medir el ESR sin necesidad de desoldar los condensadores. De ahi que os haya preguntado Marca y Modelo del que tengáis, para saber qué aparatos se comportan bien y tienen a su dueño contento.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2019)

Aquí se venden unos que son fabricdos en en esta parte del continente pero no se comercializan en otras tierrras.
Has visto tu algún modelo? comentalo


----------



## frica (Ene 12, 2019)

Pues antes de abrir este tema, busqué en el foro y encontré el tema ¿qué medidor ESR recomendáis?. Y se mencionaban dos modelos:

MESR-100: sale por unos 50 euros procedentes de Asia en Ebay. 

Lulego mencionaban otra marca y modelo, pero ese ya salia a 80-100 euros y se me escapa de presupuesto. Pero por lo que he visto buscando en Amazon y Ebay no parece haber mucha variedad de este formato de medido ESR in-circuit. Por eso me gustaría saber qué medidor de este tipo tenéis (in circuit) y qué tal os va con él, su precio, etc.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 12, 2019)

A ver Frica, considero que tienes una confusión con esto de tipo de medidor ESR "In Cicuit". El medidor no es tipo "In Circuit" ni mucho menos, solo es un "Medidor" de ESR. Si se utiliza o no de esta forma, es elección de quien realiza la medición y puede tener inconvenientes y arrojar lecturas del todo erroneas, además de que puede resultar dañado el instrumento, en algunos casos.
Si se acomente a una lectura sin descargar los capacitores a verificar y estos tuviesen tensiones elevadas almacenadas, se podría volar el instrumento.
Si se somete a prueba un banco de capacitores, cosa muy común en fuentes de alto amperaje, no se podría determinar si hay uno o dos capacitores dañados en el banco. Popr lo tanto, particularmente sugiero que se separen los capacitores de la placa y se descarguen con una resistencia de bajo valor, antes de someterlos a lectura.
Cuando se toma una lectura con los capacitores instalados y previamente descargados, solo se puede determinar si existe o no un corto circuito en la linea sometida a lectura.
La ESR es un parámetro importante cuando se trata de capacitores instalados en fuentes de poder "Conmutadas" (Switching) debido al sometimiento de los componentes a cargas y descargas a corrientes y velocidades muy elevadas, en cuyo caso la Resistencia Relativa elevada de los capacitores conduciría a pédidas elevadas de energía y, por ende, a la elevación de la temperatura interna del componente, conduciéndolo a su deterioro prematuro y/o daño irreversible.

El medidor de que dispongo fue construido por mi (DIY) y está publicado en alguna parte del foro.
Deja ver si recuerdo el caso y te suministro el enlace.

No es un instrumento imprescindible, como ya te han mencionado.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/medidor_de_esr_170-pdf.17071/

Aquí lo prometido. Saludos...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2019)

No tan así yo he probado varios y ayuda y mucho no solamente en las fuentes, los electrolíticos producen una variedad de fallas inimaginables en toda clase de circuitos.
Hemos realizado diversas pruebas teniendo aparatologia de medición adecuada y los resultados arrojaron que son útiles en el campo de la reparación, el reciclado etc.
Un breve ejemplo, un técnico reemplaza un condensador quitando la falla, y al poco tiempo esta vuelve a suceder, capacitor nuevo su medida en capacidad estaba dentro del rango pero su ESR había aumentado notablemente, a que se debía? a que el rango de temperatura era inferior al original, jamás hubiera sospechado, ya que la falla no era exactamente igual a la original y el capacitor era nuevo...
Es lo mismo que lo que dicen de los testers analógicos, un par de ejemplos, midiendo un diodo nuevo y uno dudoso con uno digital, el digital solo mide la caída de tensión a determinado valor.
Cuando se lo mide por resistencia en uno analógico hay diferencias, si te guías por e digital esta bueno pero el analógico mide distinto, señal que algo le sucede.
Otro ejemplo hace años le paso un colega un TV de aquellos años que rompía en forma sistemática el TDA170, a pesar que la fuente estaba correcta en todos sus valores, cambiaron el yugo pensando que estaba defectuoso y todo el resto del material y nada invariablemente luego de un tiempo quedaba con una linea en el medio.
En ese taller vi miles de aparatos y nunca había pasado nada así.
Entonces se decidió hacer una prueba muy sencilla, encender y apagar el aparato pero midiendo la fuente con uno analógico y este mostró que algunas veces en el momento del encendido la fuente se pasaba levemente del valor y en otras un breve pero muy alto pico, que era el que destruía el TDA.
Ahora sabíamos que era la fuente gracias al anlogico, y gracias al mismo instrumento y un circuitito que me había armado me permitió saber que capacitor era, porque se lo había medido con uno digital y la medida daba bien y la política no era cambiar capacitores a lo bestia si no determinar cual era el que causaba el problema, y así lo determinamos.
En aquellos años un tester digital que fuera capaz de medir picos y retenerlos eran muy pero muy caros para arriesgarlos en esos aparatos y había que hacer uso del ingenio y el profundo conocimiento de los materiales.
Por eso digo con conocimiento de causa ese tipo de medidor es útil, pero ojo no reemplaza el conocimiento humano, todo instrumental es bueno y más en manos de quienes saber hacer y como mediciones.
Teníamos muchos aparatos de la mismas marcas que eran muchas a su vez invertíamos el tiempo en encontrar los responsables de la falla, ya que era habitual que la misma le ocurriera a otros aparatos, al conocer los responsables se reparaba con rapidez y con el costo adecuado.
Por eso no hay que ser sentencioso, lo que no le sirve a uno a otro si le sirve, fui jefe de taller durante más de diez años y logramos hacer lo que muchos no podían


----------



## mcrven (Ene 12, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> No tan así yo he probado varios y ayuda y mucho no solamente en las fuentes, los electrolíticos producen una variedad de fallas inimaginables en toda clase de circuitos.
> ...
> Por eso no hay que ser sentencioso, lo que no le sirve a uno a otro si le sirve, fui jefe de taller durante más de diez años y logramos hacer lo que muchos no podían



Totalmente de acuerdo y en ningún caso mencioné que son inútiles, solo dije "No Indispensables", que sí sostengo a capa y espada que lo es, por ejemplo, un osciloscopio, para acometer la reparación de una fuente switching; con el consiguiente saber de la experiencia de quien pretende acometer esa tarea, claro está. Y de acuerdo contigo también en lo relativo al multímetro analógico.


----------



## frica (Abr 4, 2019)

Buenos dias Chicos!!

Hace dos dias fue mi cumpleaños y me regalaron un *Medidor de ESR MESR 100 v2* (como el del mensaje 4: ESR Tester).

Lo estuve probando con 5 condensadores electrolíticos hinchados que obtuve de una Fuente de PC ATX. Para todo ellos el parámetro ERS que midió el tester, estaba muy muy elevado (algunos pasaban de los 100 Ohmios, los cuales el aparato marca como "OL"). Estos condensadores también tenían su capacidad (medido con capacímetro) muy muy baja.

También hice pruebas con unos cuantos condensadores electrolíticos nuevos. Todos ellos tenían un excelente bajo ESR.

Ahora lo que *quiero es testar su comportamiento* midiendo los condensadores electrolíticos de una placa base estropeada (chipset BGA con problemas de soldaduras) de un PC de sobremesa. Son varias decenas de condensadores. Quiero hacer lo siguiente:

*1) Medidas en placa: medir capacidad con capacímetro y ESR con el nuevo tester.
2) Fuera de placa: desoldarlos todos y volver a medir capacidad y ESR.
3) Sacar conclusiones:*

*a) ¿El ESR medido en placa coincide con el medido fuera de placa?* Se que los condensadores en paralelo de similar ESR puede afectar la medida de ESR en placa y por la Ley de Ohm puede hacernos creer que un condensador tiene un buen ESR (ESR bajo) cuando en realidad está fuera de rango. Veremos como de frecuente una medida ESR en placa es afectada.

*b) Analizaré como podemos detectar o sospechar condensadores malos en base a la capacidad medida en placa...*

Ya tengo medidos todos los condensadores electrolíticos soldados en placa. Todos los ESR (quizá un condensador con ESR sospechoso) tienen ESR bien dentro del rango de valores buenos. Decir que tengo unas 5-6 tablas diferentes y bueno, algunas tablas discrepan bastante. Pero viendo todas ellas uno puede saber si el condensador tiene buen ESR, mal ESR o sospechoso ESR.

*Quiero hacer un documento Word y compartirlo con vosotros cuando termine de hacer las medidas fuera de placa.*


----------



## mcrven (Abr 4, 2019)

Toda medición realizada a componentes instalados en una placa darán resultados muy vagos. De ellos se podrían hacer deducciones, claro está, pero solo eso. Hace unos días atrás utilicé mi medidor de ESR (Marca MCRVEN) a propósito de descifrar un daño que acababa de sufrir una MB de una Lap en observación. Utilicé el instrumento para verificar si había corto circuito en alguno de los sectores de alimentación y voy lá, encontré un corto sobre un banco de 4 condensadores de filtro. Es un paquete clásico en casi todas las MB. Casi todos son de Tantalio o polyester ej: 2 de 100 uF, 1 de 220 nF, 1 de 47 nF y la duda es cual de los 4 está en corto.
Así que se tuvieron que desmontar y separar el indiciado. No preguntes cual de todos es. Solo se volvieron a soldar los que estaban bien (por cierto, tenía buen aspecto su ESR) y la MB volvió a su estado normal. Enciende, hace todos los chequeos pero no sirve, pues tiene el integrado de video completamente achicharrado.

Si tomas la medición sobre un banco de Caps en paralelo (ej: 6 x 100 uF) y lees 750 uF, quizás puedas asegurar que está bién esa medición. Logicamente que si lees 280 uF, podrás deducir que algo no está bien en alguno de los caps.
Si al mismo banco le tomas la ESR y lées 0,02 ohm, ¿Cómo podrías determinar que está bien?

Las mediciones al vuelo solo te mostrarán un estado aproximado de la situación. Para conocer la realidad no queda otra que desmontar los componentes y evaluar la situación de cada uno.

Por otro lado les recuerdo que en fuentes de poder y en especial los Capacitores electrolíticos tienen unas tolerancias muy grandes en sus valores, tolerancias que son tomadas muy en cuenta durante el diseño. Ej: Por cáculos se determina que un cap. debe tener 400 uF y se sabe que la tolerancia promedio del fabricante ronda el +20%  / -70% , pués... se le colocará uno de 680 uF, como mínimo. De tal forma que, si se midiesen 520 uF en ese capacitor (Etiquetado 680 uF), se determinará que está deficiente y no será cierto. No tiene 680 uF, es lo único cierto, pero no está mal y el dispositivo no cambiará su comportamiento aún si se cambia el capacitor.

Los capacitores en general y en todas las épocas han sido componentes claves en las reparaciones.

Creer que un instrumento, por sí solo, nos puede ayudar a determinar una falla, definitivamente es absurdo. La experiencia y la perseverancia, unidas al conocimiento serán los factores fundamentales en todo quehacer.
Los instrumentos ayudan y mucho, pero siempre llevados de la mano de un "Buen Mango".

Suerte en su quehacer y no se desanimen...


----------



## frica (Abr 4, 2019)

Gracias Mcrven por tu respuesta. Estoy de acuerdo con que un medidor ESR tiene sus limitaciones (lo cité en mi mensaje) pero sin duda es de gran ayuda para muchos (creo que DOSMETROS lo dejó claro en una conversación no hace mucho).

Efectivamente si varios condensadores iguales están en paralelo y uno de ellos tiene el ESR por las nubes, nunca podremos detectarlo midiendo en placa con el Tester ESR, ya que por la ley de ohm (R_total = 1/R1 + 1/R2...) el ESR total (de los 6 condensadores en paralelo) dará un valor menor al mínimo ESR. Esta limitación hará que en ocasiones demos por bueno (en cuanto a ESR) un condensador que tiene ESR muy alto.

Por eso quiero hacer ese estudio con la placa base y ver si es fácil encontrarse con condensadores en paralelo. Con esquemático puedes saber qué condensadores están en paralelo. Sin esquemático la cosa se complica. Podríamos tener en cuenta que condensadores con muy similares capacidades y ESR podrían estar en paralelo. Por ejemplo, en dicha placa base, tengo varios condensadores de 1000 uF y 6,3v que miden en placa 3,8 mF. Estos son candidatos a estar en paralelo.

Luego otra limitación es que la medida del ESR puede variar milésimas de ohmios arriba o abajo. Es fácil de ver que cuando calibramos los cables de prueba (cruzando los cables y pulsando botón "Zero") nos aparece 0,000 ohmios. Pero basta mover los cables para que nos muestre varias milésimas de ohmios.

Yo no me arrepiento de tenerlo. De momento he encontrado 2 condensadores malos en una fuente ATX y tengo otros tres condensadores en placa con ESR de varias decenas de ohmios. Candidatos a estar mal.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 4, 2019)

El caso es que el medidor que construí comprendo un detector de Corto-Circuito. Me explico: si un capacitor está en corto, un comparador enciende el led de CC. Este aditivo del instrumento ha resultado muy útil para hacer seguimiento a las pistas de las placas, como también para saber cuales capacitores están en paralelo entre sí.
Puedes observar esto con tu instrumento también, colocando una punta sobre uno de los positivos y siguiendo con la otra la pista, que debería indicarte con lectura de 0.000 ohms.

En fin siempre se encuentran formas alternativas de uso para los instrumentos.

Nada tiene esto que ver con arrepentimientos, en absoluto. que los instrumentos nunca sobran...


----------



## frica (Abr 4, 2019)

¡Gracias Mcrven por tu consejo sobre detectar cortocircuitos!

*TABLAS DE VALORES TIPICOS DE ESR*

Bueno chicos os envío unas cuantas tablas de valores típicos de ESR esperando os sea de utilidad. He buscado en varios foros de habla inglesa por información relacionada con el ESR.

*CONSEJOS: *

- No medir la ESR de un condensador justo despúes de desoldar (la temperatura altera el valor del ESR al igual que una resistencia normal). Dejar enfriar.
- Podemos buscar el datasheet de un condensador y ver si el fabricante publica valores de "ESR" y comparar con nuestra medida.
-Calibrar el punto Zero del medido ESR con frecuencia cuando medimos en placa, ya que los movimientos de los cables y el medidor altera el punto cero variándolo en varias milésimas de ohmios.

*COMENTARIOS:*

- El ESR de condesadores de misma capacidad y voltaje, puede ser diferente para marcas o modelos diferentes.
- Si un condensador está en cortociruito, el medidor de ESR no detecta este problema y mide un bajo ESR, lo que hace que lo consideremos como bueno.
- Un medido ESR no puede medir con precisión condensadores de baja capacidad (más o menos menor a 1 microfaradio). Creo que el problema era que la impedancia esa similar o superior al valor que se quería medir).

*TABLAS*















Según algún forista de habla inglesa, algunas de estas tablas (supongo que las que muestran valores más elevados de ESR) comenta que están basadas en condensadores antiguos que poseían un ESR mayor. No como ahora que hay condenadores etiquetados como "low ESR". También comentan que no todos los "low ESR" tienen los mismos niveles de ESR.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 21, 2019)

Hola:

Una apreciacion:  Suelo reparar bastantes ordenadores portatiles, y en la mayoria de los casos (quizas el 80 o 90%) he tenido que desoldar una patilla del condensador a medir ya que en las lineas de alimentacion hay casos de haber una decena de condensadores y tambien añadir la capacidad interna de muchos semiconductores, si mides uno aun descargandolo te dara una capacidad y ESR erroneos ya que no solo estas midiendo ese condensador. En mi humilde opinion para detectar un problema en los condensadores lo mejor es desoldar una patilla y asi te aseguras de medir exclusivamente ese.

Saludos.


----------



## frica (Abr 22, 2019)

Bueno sobre la eficacia del medidor ESR ya se habló en otras ocasiones. Efectivamente no es infalible y si hay alguna bobina en paralelo o alguna resistencia de muy bajo valor, podría alterar la medida. Pero en la mayoría de las mediciones creo que no suele pasar. AL menos en los condensadores en placa que he medido su ERS (varias decenas) no me ha pasado.

Y sobre desoldar una pata, un condensador electrolítico con esas patas tan tan cortas, una vez que desueldas una, ¿como logras colocar los cables de prueba? Uno de los cables puede ir a la soldadura que queda intacta, pero el otro cable deberá agarrarse al pin y con esa longitud tan corta se me antoja que no debe ser fácil. ¿como lo hacéis los más expertos?


----------



## tiago (Abr 23, 2019)

Puedes injertar una aguja de costura en la punta de prueba para éstos casos. LLegan a rincones difíciles.
Si es de las buenas de acero, mejor, en lugar de las chinas de hierro.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 23, 2019)

frica dijo:


> - Si un condensador está en cortociruito, el medidor de ESR no detecta este problema y mide un bajo ESR,


Eso depende del instrumento que  estes utilizando, hay muchas que diferencian entre un bajo valor y un cortocircuito, como tamabien hay instrumentos que miden ambas cosas a la vez capacidad y ESR.
Esto es bueno porque no debe uno guiarse por un único valor, dado que un electrolítico tiene una  tolerancia muy elevada(20%)
Ha habido casos que por solo guiarse por el valor ESR han dado vueltas cuando la falla estaba frente a sus narices, guardo un e jemplar de recuerdo, mide un ESR bajo y normal pare ese capacitor, pero cuando mides su capacidad, esta es nula, se degrado de tal manera que quedo una resistencia de bajo valor!!!!


----------



## mcrven (Abr 23, 2019)

Este tema se está saliendo un poco del carril, sin embargo puede ser de mucho valor y provecho compartir experiencias en el caso de la aplicación de técnicas y tecnologías propias, de las que no se encuentran registradas ni publicadas.

Después de unas cuantas pruebas para desmontar los capacitores de las MBs, he llegado a la conclusión que, no vale la pena usarar el tiempo tratando de desmontarlos para verificarlos. 
Ante una sospecha medianamente fundamentada, ya procedo de una vez a retirar el componente o componentes, dado el caso, cortando los pines por debajo del mismo con una hoja afilada y muy delgada; luego de lo cual será mucho mas cómodo retira los restos de los pines y vaciar los orificios de los contactos. Los componentes, desde luego, se pierden y deberán ser sustituidos sí o sí; pero les recuerdo que van unidos a las MBs mediante "Huecos Conductores" que pueden resultar dañados al hacerles fuerza y llevaría a la destrucción de la Placa Base, siedo esta más costosa que uno pocos capacitores.

El Caso de un capacitor hinchado "No Siempre" es sinónimo de Capacitor Dañado. Solo es una muestra de que, en algún momento, sufrió un calentamiento y, si este fenómeno hubiese sido importante, el capacitor habría estallado irremediablemente.
Es más significativo y pernicioso el caso de los capacitores secos y/o aquellos que han sufrido la rotura de las láminas conductoras en su interior y, por lo tanto, ya no muestran su capacitancia.

Ahora bién... si de experimentar se trata pues, adelante. Pero sí sugiero que se practique con MBs o tarjetas que ya se encuentren bien dañadas, con pocas a casi nulas esperanzas de recuperación.

Saludos a todos...


----------



## frica (Abr 24, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Ha habido casos que por solo guiarse por el valor ESR han dado vueltas cuando la falla estaba frente a sus narices, guardo un e jemplar de recuerdo, mide un ESR bajo y normal pare ese capacitor, pero cuando mides su capacidad, esta es nula, se degrado de tal manera que quedo una resistencia de bajo valor!!!!



Esos casos puede complicarte la reparación, si.* Una pregunta pandacba* ¿en estos casos esa nula o casi nula capacidad podría detectarse mediante una medición en caliente -- o sea con placa energizada -- del voltaje del condensador? ¿Por ejemplo en forma de voltaje medido anómalo?


mcrven dijo:


> Después de unas cuantas pruebas para desmontar los capacitores de las MBs, he llegado a la conclusión que, no vale la pena usarar el tiempo tratando de desmontarlos para verificarlos.
> 
> Ante una sospecha medianamente fundamentada, ya procedo de una vez a retirar el componente o componentes, dado el caso, cortando los pines por debajo del mismo con una hoja afilada y muy delgada; luego de lo cual será mucho mas cómodo retira los restos de los pines y vaciar los orificios de los contactos. Los componentes, desde luego, se pierden y deberán ser sustituidos sí o sí; pero les recuerdo que van unidos a las MBs mediante "Huecos Conductores" que pueden resultar dañados al hacerles fuerza y llevaría a la destrucción de la Placa Base, siedo esta más costosa que uno pocos capacitores.



¡Excelente consejo mcrven! Efecivamente las placas base tienen la complicación de la disipación del calor debido a la estructura multicapa dificultando el desoldado de componentes no SMD y aumentando el riesgo de estropear los pads. ¡Tendré en cuenta tu consejo de la cuchilla afilada!



mcrven dijo:


> Ahora bién... si de experimentar se trata pues, adelante. Pero sí sugiero que se practique con MBs o tarjetas que ya se encuentren bien dañadas, con pocas a casi nulas esperanzas de recuperación.



Efectivamente cuando comenté que iba a desoldar todos los condensadores electrolíticos de una MainBoard era porque está dañada sin solución viable (chip BGA de la BIOS con problemas de soldadura) y no merece la pena de reparar porque es una MainBoard barata y de hace 10 años. Por cierto, ya tengo desoldados una decena de ellos. Cuando termine de desoldarlos todos os informo (aunque me da que no va a  haber ningun capacitor estropeado).


----------



## Leioa (May 20, 2021)

Estoy sospechando de un condensador, pero su medida me då correcta, pero no sé si la medición ESR puede ser la que me dé el problema.
Uno es ceramico de 1'5 uF a 400v y me då una ESR de 0.0
Otro es electrolítico de 6'8 uF a 400v y me då una ESR de 3'8

Acaso alguno de estos valores me está indicando que el C está defectuoso?


----------



## Eduardo (May 20, 2021)

No.

Esta es una tabla de valores "típicos".     Es solamente una referencia porque la esr varía bastante según la calidad del condensador.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 20, 2021)

Pero siempre hablamos de electroliticos, no? O tambien de otros materiales?


----------



## Leioa (May 20, 2021)

Esa tabla es para electrolíticos entiendo. Y los cerámicos??
Mis condensadores no vienen ahí
Son de 400v.  Uno de 1'5 uF y otro de 6'8uF


----------



## Eduardo (May 20, 2021)

Leioa dijo:


> Esa tabla es para electrolíticos entiendo. Y los cerámicos??


Los electrolíticos se degradan con el tiempo y el régimen de trabajo y eso te aumenta la ESR.  
Cosa que no pasa con los cerámicos, éstos pueden presentar fugas o los de poliéster que pueden perder capacidad debido a picos de corriente, pero no se afecta la ESR.



Leioa dijo:


> Mis condensadores no vienen ahí
> Son de 400v.  Uno de 1'5 uF y otro de 6'8uF


Esa tabla es de electrolíticos y si abrís mínimamente los ojos vas a ver que los valores no son aleatorios y se puede extrapolar a lo que tenés.


----------



## Leioa (May 20, 2021)

Pues debe ser que aqui ya es de noche y tengo los ojos cerrados, pero yo no logro extrapolar que valor le corresponde a uno de 6'8 uF / 400v. 🤷🏼‍♀️
Bueno, si, entre 1'5 y 4'5 supongo 🤔


----------



## mempun (May 21, 2021)

Una técnica (poco técnica) para localizar condensadores cruzados en una MB (u otras placas) consiste en aplicar una tensión exterior (poco a poco y sin superar la alimentación nominal, claro) y ver que condensador se calienta. Yo la uso para localizar componentes cruzados (integrados, generalmente). Algunos técnicos más finos usan un termómetro de infrarojos para localizar el componente que se calienta.

Otra técnica (más técnica), si disponemos de un milóhmetro se va buscando en que lugar la resistencia es menor: ahí está el cruce.


----------

